# Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: Recalled



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets also made a roster move on Friday, sending rookie *Joey Dorsey* to their NBA Development affiliate, the *Rio Grande Valley Vipers*. They had played to send Dorsey to the D-League earlier, but he had been unable to play because of plantar fasciitis in both feet. He returned to the active roster last week and played for the third time this season, scoring his first NBA field goal in New Jersey.
> 
> "With limited opportunities to play with the NBA club at this time, Joey is going to the D-League for a few games," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said via text message. "It is important that players get an opportunity to play from time to time to apply the skills they have been working on in practice and with the player development staff."
> 
> Rockets director of player programs Shawn Respert will be with Dorsey with the Vipers for several games.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6182421.html


----------



## 99th Fish (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

Trade Head/Clippers 2nd rounder to Wolves for dinner, then sign Dik.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

So I guess we are freeing up room for Deke.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

We didn't release Dorsey, we just sent him to the D-League. He still is a Rocket.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

Dorsey is still on the roster and can be called up at any time.

His salary is still part of our cap.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

We don't need to free any room to sign Deke. Sending Francis to Memphis was only financial reason. 

I think our roster currently stands at 13 including Dorsey. 

Rick probably just wanted Dorsey to get some playing time.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*



Dean the Master said:


> We don't need to free any room to sign Deke. Sending Francis to Memphis was only financial reason.
> 
> I think our roster currently stands at 13 including Dorsey.
> 
> Rick probably just wanted Dorsey to get some playing time.


:clap:

Thats right. Dorsey will only get garbage time right now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

1st game off the bench:

4-7 FG
3-9 FT
8 reb
3 ast
2 stl
4 TO
11 pts


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

Not the best game for Joey.

When Brooks and Novak went down there last season they were averaging 20++ ppg.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

At least he is getting playing time to develop. Better than sitting on the bench and not developing at all.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

9 pts and 12 reb in his 2nd game


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

Oh, Smush Parker is Dorsey's D-League teammate? 

I am actually not too worried about Dorsey's scoring ability. He is not a scorer. He's more like Chuck Hayes type of player. How did Chuck do in the D-League 3 years ago?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*



Dean the Master said:


> Oh, Smush Parker is Dorsey's D-League teammate?
> 
> I am actually not too worried about Dorsey's scoring ability. He is not a scorer. He's more like Chuck Hayes type of player. How did Chuck do in the D-League 3 years ago?




```
Game       MIN       FGM  	 FGA  	 3GM  	 3GA  	  FTM-A   FTA  	 OFF  	  DEF  	  TOT  	  AST  	  PF  	  ST  	  TO  	  BS   	 PTS
	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	 
	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	 
11/18/2005 	Tulsa 	     32 	4 	5 	0 	0 	0 	2 	1 	6 	7 	2 	5 	1 	4 	0 	8
11/19/2005 	Tulsa 	     48 	4 	12 	0 	0 	4 	5 	8 	11 	19 	1 	5 	1 	3 	1 	12
11/25/2005 	Tulsa 	     36 	7 	13 	0 	0 	5 	6 	3 	8 	11 	3 	5 	1 	2 	1 	19
11/27/2005 	Tulsa 	     15 	2 	6 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	1 	4 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	4
12/2/2005 	DNP 	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	 
12/4/2005 	Austin 	     28 	4 	6 	0 	0 	2 	2 	2 	4 	6 	2 	6 	0 	1 	0 	10
12/9/2005 	Tulsa 	      2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0
12/10/2005 	DNP 	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	 
12/16/2005 	Tulsa 	      42 	7 	11 	0 	0 	4 	6 	1 	8 	9 	7 	6 	3 	3 	1 	18
12/18/2005 	Tulsa 	     28 	6 	8 	0 	0 	2 	3 	2 	10 	12 	3 	1 	1 	4 	2 	14
12/26/2005 	DNP 	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	 
12/30/2005 	Roanoke  	45 	5 	9 	0 	0 	2 	2 	8 	6 	14 	1 	4 	5 	7 	0 	12
12/31/2006 	Roanoke  	29 	4 	7 	0 	0 	1 	2 	3 	11 	14 	2 	6 	2 	3 	1 	9
1/6/2006 	Fort Worth 	33 	4 	12 	0 	0 	2 	4 	6 	12 	18 	5 	3 	3 	1 	3 	10
1/8/2006 	Fort Worth 	46 	4 	7 	0 	0 	6 	8 	7 	10 	17 	2 	3 	0 	5 	0 	14
1/13/2006 	Fort Worth 	44 	6 	10 	0 	0 	0 	0 	6 	12 	18 	4 	2 	1 	3 	0 	12
1/15/2006 	Tulsa 	        35 	6 	10 	0 	0 	4 	7 	4 	9 	13 	1 	3 	1 	1 	1 	16
1/16/2006 	Austin 	        17 	2 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	6 	9 	3 	1 	1 	2 	0 	4
  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	  	 
	Totals  	        480 	65 	120 	0 	0 	32 	47 	57 	114 	171 	36 	50 	21 	39 	11 	162
	AVG 	                34.3 	4.6 	8.6 	0.0 	0.0 	2.3 	3.4 	4.1 	8.1 	12.2 	2.6 	3.6 	1.5 	2.8 	0.8 	11.6
```

Chuck averaged a Double double


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

So Dorsey dose have a similar number to Chuck's for the first couple games anyway. 

We will wait and see how he turns out.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*

Games against Albuquerque:

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=2020800101 (1st double-double)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=2020800109


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread: assigned to D-League*



> Dorsey’s first appearance in the D-League Showcase did not go over quite as well…Suffering from Plantar Fasciitis, Dorsey came into the game looking like he clearly did not want to be here. He looked wholly disinterested in doing anything when the ball was not in his hands, playing absolutely no defense, refusing to box out for rebounds (grabbing an incredibly uncharacteristic 4 defensive rebounds in 39 minutes) and completely ignoring his responsibilities getting back on defense. He looked very unfocused, showed bad body language, and generally made a mockery out of his “assignment” down here.
> 
> The worst part that he did all this with his general manager Daryl Morey (the man who traded for him on draft night, praised him effusively and gave him a 3-year contract) was sitting in the second row—obviously not happy with what he was seeing. “Disappointed” was all he was willing to say to us...on the record. There really wasn’t much more to be said, it was that bad. The big problem is that it’s exactly these type of issues that teams were worried about during the pre-draft process—his background, character and intangibles, and he’s unfortunately not doing much to show that he deserved otherwise. Dorsey needs to realize that his place in the NBA is anything but secured at this point in his career—there have been plenty of second round picks who didn’t last more than half a season in the NBA and never got another shot again. If he’s not careful, he could find himself meeting the same fate if he refuses to change his ways.


http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/D-League-Blog/#D-League-Showcase--Day-One-3074


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread*

I'm not sure if it was in the Morey 01/07 610 Sports interview or if I heard it somewhere else but, Morey said he has since spoken to Dorsey and let him know that the rockets really like him. Morey went on to let him know that this is a very important time for him to show everyone what he is capable of. I think that sense of entitlement has creeped into his head. Hopefully he will get his attitude and mind right down in the DLeague.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Joey Dorsey Vipers Watch Thread*



> *Houston recalls Dorsey from Vipers*
> 
> The Houston Rockets have recalled rookie power forward Joey Dorsey from their NBA Development League affiliate, the Rio Grande Valley Vipers.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We dont have 12 fit players. So its good to have him back. But as soon as that changes I think he is back to the D League. Hopefully we blow out some teams to give him some garbage time.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> Rockets rookie Joey Dorsey returned from his stint in the NBA Development League, but this time, it is his stint in Houston that is expected to be brief, rather than the assignment to the Rio Grande Valley Vipers.
> 
> Dorsey is back to treat his season-long problem with plantar fasciaitis. With mixed results in his seven games with the Vipers, he is expected to return to the D-League when he is considered well enough to play. Dorsey averaging 9.7 points and nine rebounds in seven games with the Vipers. He made 62.8 percent of his shots, but just 38.9 percent of his free throws.
> 
> “We thought it was best to rehab in Houston,” Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. “Once he is better, and it’s sort of unknown how long it will take to be back to 100 percent with plantar fasciaitis, the plan is to play in the D-League. When I saw him last week in Utah (at the D-League Showcase), he couldn’t run and jump.”


Well, it looks like Dorsey is only recalled to do his rehab. Why is this team so banged up?


----------

